# What is your favourite Panerai???



## iberfoptic (Jun 6, 2012)

Just wondering what s your favourite Panerai and why?

mine is the 312


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

My current favorite is 372,my 2nd fave is the 351,my 3rd fave is 292

As much as I like the 23 for being different(centre second and explorer II bezel),the best thing about Panerai is its simplicity (I think most paneristi will have to agree to this statement..)

The reason I like the 3 models above are classic lines,simplicity and small difference in details (the 372 has the different case and plexi,the 351 has brown dial and gold hands,the case of 292 is ceramic..)


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

iberfoptic said:


> ...and why... mine is the 312


A nice PAM indeed, but you forgot to answer your own question, _why_...?

My favorites:
1. money-no-object
396 Tourbillion - their "sleeper" Tourbillion is one of the coolest and the Tuttonero with gold movement accents is awesome. The 276 is a great runner-up 
203 1950 8 Days - this is as PAM-DNA as I need with the one & only Angelus SF 240. 'Nuff said.
127 1950 - more PAM-DNA goodness.

2. Some day...
345 1950 Monopulsante 8 Days Ti destro - what the 275 should have been, with power reserve on the back of the mvmt and NO date.
368 1950 8 days Ti destro - what the 233 should have been, with power reserve on the back of the mvmt and NO date.
217 - "127" destro - the "affordable" 127... (well, sort of).
275 1950 Monopulsante 8 Days - with 8-day PR *and* a column wheel function, this one's next on my list (assuming I can't manage the 345).

3. The [realistic] contenders
320 1950 3 Days GMT - A good, modern-day PAM which is [relatively] affordable, in-house movement.
422 1950 3 Days 47mm - PAM-DNA revisited! This would be my first 47mm PAM considering a [relatively] affordable price and the PR gauge on the reverse side!
233 1950 8 days - a very nice "all around" PAM which houses OP's very first in-house movement, designed in the spirit of the venerable Angelus SF 240.

In a nut shell, I really wanted a hand-wound in-house and the 422 won't be available for some time to come (I can't even find last year's 372 in my area - all sold out before they hit the AD' windows...) so the winner is...


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)

+1 for the 312. Hope to own one someday. Such a stylish look.


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)

PAM 422 & PAM 417


----------



## trplthrt (Mar 15, 2010)

Not the most versatile, so maybe it's more of a grail favorite (not sure you can make it your every day wear), but the 335 is the hotness...


----------



## SergeyR (Jun 6, 2011)

312 for me .


----------



## Ozy (Aug 10, 2009)

I have never held one, nor have I seen one but this is my favourite.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

I will add the Pam that I like but still cannot get (maybe its the price,maybe its not out yet,maybe its sold out)
441 - on top of my to buy list,I like the combination of ceramic,GMT,in house movement and patina numbers and the price is still below 10k euro
382 bronzo - this is my current grail,this watch simply looks different with the bronze material but the current price scares me..
203 angelus - Traveller have said it,this is the ultimate pam..
341 egiziano - I really hope I can fit this on my puny wrist..
335 - looks so cool with 1950 case,but I'm not sure about the durability of ceramic case and I don't really like the PR indicator teeth
339 - the only composite that ever came out from Panerai
127 - 217 duo of nice 47mm but I do hope they use P3001 instead
368 - i like this watch because it is titanium,destro and no PR and the brown dial looks different


----------



## trplthrt (Mar 15, 2010)

Ozy said:


> I have never held one, nor have I seen one but this is my favourite.


I fell in love with this piece and bought it without seeing it in person. What I learned was I am not a Radiomir case fan (vs the Luminor) and the lug design is a royal pain.

Slick looks, cool material, but some aspects of it I think you either love or hate.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Any sandwich dial model.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Hmmmm,i forgot to add several models on my previous post
Any of the tantalum (172? There is the chrono,I forget the model number) it is classic,different and (of course) expensive..
360 - the paneristi BBQ,it's an instant classic but the us$20k price is too much IMO
311/317 - one monopulsante for the collection,as much as I like the 317,I'm afraid the watch may crack..that's why I also opt for the titanium model (and 311 is cheaper than 317..)

The "ultimate" panerai for me will be the ceramic (or DLC titanium) 233 dot with the PR indicator at the back or rounded like in the ss radiomir/ferrari model with 18K hands ala 338 and patina lume ala 372 (kinda like the 441 or tuttonero with gold hands)
The 335 is also close to being my ultimate pam,except for the PR indicator tooth..better move it to the back of the movement


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

232, And 372 modern classic..represents what Panerai is all about
The new tourbillon models, represent what Panerai is becoming


----------



## nictry (Dec 23, 2007)

320 as I actually managed to buy one just recently as my first ever PAM purchase and I love it, trouble is now I have one I can't help thinking that there are other models that I would like too 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Nictry,been there too,I started off with 24 thinking it will be my one and only pam,but now I end up with 7


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

This one....

The Panerai/Rolex 2533, of which only 1 exists (this is a legend and there may actually be a few), is a 47mm Oyster pocket watch case (which would later be known as the Radiomir case) with a bars and dots dial and uses a Rolex manual wind pocket watch movement. The watch was built by Rolex for Panerai. Panerai basically redesigned the dial and introduced it to the Italian Navy who requested Panerai, an Italian military instrument manufacturer, to supply them a watch for their officers sometime between 1936-38. It's the watch which started the Radiomir line because it used Radium, a radioactive material with self-luminous properties and the first Panerai to have a layered/sandwhich dial. There is a modern version, the Pam 449.

I don't even know what one is worth if you could even find one and authenticate it but I sure appreciate the history of it and the fact that none of us will ever obtain one makes it the true "Holy Grail" of any seriously rich Panerai collector! 

How do you like dem apples!??


----------



## ppolla (Aug 11, 2012)

For me its the 372....which is also my last purchase...
Love it for the simplicity, the old vintage look....but also the 47mm size!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

For me, the PAM190. Simple, elegant and versatile...









:-!


----------



## Suge206 (Mar 26, 2012)

305 for the one I can buy.

the 8 day monopulsante is the obv choice but I could get buy with the 305 even though it doesn't have a sandwich dial.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

StiloTime said:


> ...Panerai/Rolex 2533 ... How do you like dem apples!??


Like them apples lots :-! but I'm a 1950 Luminor-case fanatic and my _holy vintage grail_ would be the *6152/1* with the *Rolex 618*, which, iirc, was the last collaboration piece between Rolex and Panerai... b-)


----------



## Reese's TimePieces (Jun 14, 2011)

trplthrt said:


> Not the most versatile, so maybe it's more of a grail favorite (not sure you can make it your every day wear), but the 335 is the hotness...
> 
> View attachment 785424


I have considered purchasing this piece for quite some time. Could you or someone else please elaborate why you would be concerned about the ceramic case for long term durability? I was under the impression since ceramic is so scratch resistant it would be perfect for daily use.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

But they can crack,just google the cracked pam 317..the ceramic are more scratch resistant but somehow more brittle as well
If I want luminor in ceramic,I will wait for the 441 or tuttonero 438,they're more affordable than the 335-317
Besides,I do question the PR on 335,it has auto movement,I do understand the PR on the 8 days manual,but not on an auto..


----------



## gregvisser (Aug 12, 2012)

No secrets - my favourite is the one I have.










Greg


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

111, 127, 190, 351, and 231.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

PAM 382. Love this one.


----------



## Knappo1307 (Aug 10, 2012)

127 and 359 for me


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

For sure the 292. First thought the one without the pig would be nicer. So I bought another292, but without the pig it's to clean/flat. So still have this one.


----------



## ctujack (Mar 9, 2009)

Probably not for anyone else, but for me it's my new 298, it's such an easy watch to wear.


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

trplthrt said:


> I fell in love with this piece and bought it without seeing it in person. What I learned was I am not a Radiomir case fan (vs the Luminor) and the lug design is a royal pain.
> 
> Slick looks, cool material, but some aspects of it I think you either love or hate.


agreed wanted one for ages and then tried it on and it looked awful on me.

searching for a 40mm luminor with a blue face is a mission.

found one for 2k but its reserved.

called the shop and the reason its so cheap is the owner lost everything from the original watch including the straps all thats left is the watch itself.


----------



## jimmyf1972 (Apr 29, 2010)

My favorite Panerai is my 183 black seal. Absolutely love it!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

*My reply above was the "epic" edition...*

... and my 'risti sig is the _executive summary_ version... 

*Traveller* - Genève / Melbourne / Miami / Wien
_Wearing: 233(N) Wanting: 217, 275, 345, 368, 422 Wishing: 127, 203, 267, 276, 396_


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

mille metri


----------



## jaycue (May 30, 2011)

my 359 ---1950,sandwich,patina'd,arabic,24mm,quick release pins,polished case and 3 day movement in house


----------



## Amnaggar (Nov 15, 2011)

Was my purchase b4 I decided on 372! But this one has got to be next. And last.


----------



## Amnaggar (Nov 15, 2011)

Excellent and informed choice  Nice as one in a lineup, not as an only Pam in a collection!


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

My PAM 00002 A Series T-Dial, non matching hands&#8230; one of 500 ever made (limitation was set to 1000, but they only did 500)


----------



## marathonisti (Jan 4, 2011)

351 :thumbup:


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

jaycue said:


> my 359 ---1950,sandwich,patina'd,arabic,24mm,quick release pins,polished case and 3 day movement in house


I'm starting to like this watch a lot. Such a beautiful timepiece.


----------



## gabrielauyong (Aug 14, 2012)

Still saving money, may be looking for either PAM 005 or 111.


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

This is my fave, 176 on my own barramundi straps ... think an Amerigo Vespucci might be next


----------



## Sociologen (May 7, 2010)

Definitely PAM305


----------



## Kon Peki (Jul 21, 2014)

This is an old thread but comes up as the #1 search result for "favorite Panerai" on Google, so I'm bumping it.

Here's my favorite and only Panerai, a PAM 176:


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

One of my favs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amygdala (Apr 8, 2014)

I think that PAM 372 is my favorite. I have a zero, 183 and 212 and so far I wear this more often than the others in the past few months. It is pure Panerai DNA from front to back. Well thats just my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

243


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

250/177.......


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

The 372 is great, although 47mm is a little too big for me.

Also like the 203...don't like price tag though!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Travelller said:


> 1. money-no-object ... 396 203 127 ...
> 2. Some day... 345 368 217 275 ...
> 3. The [realistic] contenders ... 320 422 233 ...


Two years later and the wish-list's slightly longer...

*PAM...* 001/002/004/009 pre-A/A/T-dial Bs, 021 024A/B 036 064 127 190 203 217 233 243 249 267 276 345 360 368 372 382 396 399 449 521 622*
_*well, one with an exhibition caseback, not that big on Country-specific models_
*Pre-V... *5218-201/A, 5218-202/A, 5218-205/A, 5218-302
*Vintage...* 2533, 3646 Kampfschwimmer, 6152/1 with MM dial, 6154 with some really freaky dial-patina

lol. :-d


----------



## Nocaster (Oct 9, 2013)

It's weird how everyone likes the 312 and not the 328. I just bought the 328 and it's by far the best watch I've ever had. Rubber straps are cool and all, but the bracelet is timeless.


----------



## calv1n (Mar 19, 2009)

177


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Pooley said:


> My PAM 00002 A Series T-Dial, non matching hands&#8230; one of 500 ever made (limitation was set to 1000, but they only did 500)


With a Pre-A dial, to boot! Never, ever sell that (unless it's to fund the purchase of an actual Pre-V watch. Beauty!


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

As for my choice, I'd pick the 202/A if I could have any PAM.










Photo from PaneristiPix.com


----------



## justinle (Dec 19, 2013)

i chose the 523 and i love it!! i know its not the iconic black face of the panerai brand, but it just looks so clean and sophisticated... here she is with a simona distefano green croc strap.


----------



## HoLy LiFe (Oct 1, 2014)

Pam 352 for me  
Love the tobacco dial & gold hands


----------



## steffrose (Oct 2, 2014)

The 438 Tuttonero. Just flew from Germany to Spain to get one. 

Wearing it makes you feel happy.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Without getting into the pre-V or other historic stuff like a Rolerai it would be the 44mm bronze Luminor they haven't made yet... I mean the "screwed" the 382 owners with the 507 (not really but you know what I mean) so come on make a 44mm already!


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

It's the titanium!


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Any ETA base Panerai gets my vote for most favorite Panerai. These watches will run forever and probably be the most accurate with the least amount of ownership trouble.

My Pam 104 gets under 1 second a day accuracy and a joy to own. The quick release strap change system has spoiled me and the lume, oh man that lume.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

My vote goes to the 351 and 104. Simple, functional and real lookers.


----------



## BLing (Jun 15, 2013)

My favorites..


----------



## watchittick (Mar 24, 2014)

Any OP will do.

I have a 64C Submersible La Bamba and a P series 388 3 Day Auto Black Seal


----------



## robbie_ranks (Oct 19, 2014)

PAM462 - Manila Boutique Edition 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now free


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

These two are my Favorite Panerai


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Choices choices!!!

If I could find one at list then make mine a Bronzo!!

but for mere mortals it's the 372 all day, case, dial, DNA it's got the lot!


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

320 !!!!!!!!! want one asap


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Gotta be the 233 for now which I hope to add to my collection by end of year.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

If I could have any model, this would be the one I'd choose (360 Paneristi SE):










Being realistic, the ones I own are my favourites at the time (112 & 356 Daylight):


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Today its a base logo )


----------



## aenemated (Oct 3, 2014)

my new lust is a 126 ...









christmas gift to myself? maybe.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

I've been looking a lot at the Rad's lately.

Really liking the 425. Don't think I can pull off the size though.


----------



## Lightofeast (Nov 12, 2014)

Nocaster said:


> It's weird how everyone likes the 312 and not the 328. I just bought the 328 and it's by far the best watch I've ever had. Rubber straps are cool and all, but the bracelet is timeless.


Are u able to change the bracelet to strap using the quick change system? If Yes..I heard There's a additional part where u need to remove the metal part?


----------



## iLuveketchup (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm really fond of the 292, but unfortunately doesn't fit my wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This one or the 372 can't decide!!


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

From my collection,I'd pick 345,372,441 and 177 with 23 and 92 trailing closely

From any models ever produced,I'd pick 203,having spent a while with it (my client lent me his 203 as he borrowed my 441) I actually fell in love with the 8 giorni circle and the simplicity of its dial


----------

